# Bad Idea?



## Catfish (Nov 26, 2010)

I started a Apple Cider Wine a few weeks ago. I will be racking it from the primary to the carboy soon. It has cinnamon sticks in it. I'm trying to convince myself that maybe, just maybe, a hint of cinnamon will taste good with lemonade. But, I just can't do it. Do you guys think it would be worth a shot to start a batch of Skeeter Pee with slurry from apple cider? The yeast used for this was Cote De Blancs. Is that a good yeast to try Skeeter Pee? I'm anxious to try to make a batch of this stuff. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2010)

I think this would be worth a try. I would assume that you are not keeping the cinnamon sticks in your apple cider wine for very long, you are just wanting a hint of cinnamon? I guess I need to ask how many cinnamon sticks and how big of a batch did you make. Depending on how many and how long you left it in the primary I don't think the cinnamon would carry over all that much.

When it comes to skeeter pee anything is worth a shot.


----------



## Catfish (Nov 26, 2010)

Julie its a 6 gallon cider recipe. The cinnamon sticks are in the primary but when I rack into my carboy, I will toss them. I think the recipe called for 12 cinnamon sticks and that is what I used.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 26, 2010)

make a sour apple skeeter pee. i have some clearing now, lil slow but basement is cool.

use only 2 bottles of lemon juice, not 3. back sweeten with 2 frozen cans of apple juice concentrate.

i have a sour grape skeeter pee waiting to be bottled 1.010 it is out of this world fantastic. merlot, cab. sauv. and syrah slurry. after you swallow there is a lull then your tongue explodes with grape flavor. back sweetened with 2 cans grape conc. 

definitely go for it.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Nov 30, 2010)

Now that sounds real good. Sour apple or the sour grape. I have a hard cider going right now. Gonna have to steel your thoughts. Mine won't be ready for about a week the way my apple is going though. Slowest fermentation I have had yet, But atleast its going. 5 Days from 1.080 to 1.042. Jeff


----------

